# Banana Chips ?



## sweet_p (Dec 1, 2008)

Do they get soft when used in cooking?
Like mixed in with brownies.
Thanks in advance.

PM


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I would think only if you rehydrated them in liquid first.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Never thought about putting them in brownies before! I'm going to try that and find out!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Definitely have to rehydrate them first, unless you want crunchy bits in your brownies, lol. The short cooking time in a dry environment without much liquid just wouldn't do much at all to soften them up. If you didn't want them completely soft/mushy, you could partially rehydrate them, drain and then add to the brownies. The following web page talks about rehydrating dehydrated and freeze dried bananas (scroll down about halfway). There's a big difference in the two, so make sure which ones you're using. Good luck! 

http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/pages/driedbanana


----------

